# Excludes and Includes in CPT



## mdeliberis (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello. I am looking for something that shows what Excludes and Includes mean in CPT. Example is 
22526  Percutaneous intradiscal electrothermal annuloplasty, unilateral or bilateral including fluoroscopic guidance; single level  
Excludes Facet joint (64490-64495, [64633], [64634], [64635], [64636])


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 20, 2017)

There should be some information at the front of the book about conventions used. The book you are using is the CPT Expert which is not the same as the AMA CPT book. I think its trying to tell you that injections in the facet joints (if applicable) are reported separately with a code from the referenced range.


----------

